# HID External Off Road Truck Light with Builtin Ballast Starter 7-inch



## gottaloveit? (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on this brand? 

http://www.hidfoglight.com/productsAndServices/hidTruckLights.html

How about some sort of beam shots or light-ups? I need to replace my KC daylighters (again, 150w bulbs don't last long). I currently have HID's as regular driving lights and would love a pair of off road lights in place of my daylighters. Are they worth it for $210? a Pair of replacement daylighters are only $25.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 22, 2007)

I would say these are junk. Quality off road HID's would cost up to 10x these. Just looking at the pictures they look very cheaply made.

Mac


----------



## gottaloveit? (Feb 22, 2007)

thats what I was thinking. I was wondering if the lens and bulb would fit my kc housing's, but I don't think I will even bother trying.

Oh well

Thanks anyway, just wondering your thoughts.


----------



## VisionxOrb (Mar 16, 2007)

I actually picked up 1 of the 9" versions of these from harbor frieght for 120, there not online yet but sell it in the cataloge. Wanted to check it out, the entire thing its made from high impact plastic so short of running into a tree it should stand up to quite a bit, the lens is glass and the reflector is coated metal. the balast I cant really look at unless I want to remove all the epoxy covering it. im sure its cheap china stuff but for the weekend warrior personally I think its worth it over the other standard weekend offroad light aka the procomp 130 and spending 5x that for the racing HID lights. Im going to try to get a 4300k H7 bulb and do a beam shot comparason next to a procomp 130.


----------



## Mr.Allthat (Mar 31, 2008)

I am looking at the same thing to replace my 150 watt Daylighters. I was looking at the 9" version of this same light. I am not too worried about the housing being plastic but I would like to see the beam pattern too if you can possible get pictures of it.

I comparison next to another light would be excellent too.

Edit: Just found that delta makes the same lights for a lot more they sell them at www.quadratec.com check it out. 630 dollars for the 9" version. Makes 240 dollars for a kit seem very worth it.


----------



## kansasfarmer (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the beam pattern of the harbor freight 9" lights? I am in need of more light on the back of my tractor, mostly flood or trapezoidal.


----------

